# Bailey wood



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

We removed all the wood from our lines today in Bailey Canyon, except one 30ish foot tree trunk in the class 3 a little way above deer creek...It is still full of wood along shore; Wood is all over the place in there on standby ready to move around...My battery ran out of juice after the first bit of clean up at Foley Falls...Here is a simple demonstration of how to remove some wood...If everybody took the time to remove a few sticks or logs every trip, the place could be less dangerous...


----------



## njcasa (May 19, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

We removed the 30-foot log 1/2 mile above Deer Creek today.
Generally, everything else looked pretty clean. After catching the Mystery Eddy and running left, we looked upstream from our boats and did not see the wood we had heard about in the right channel there - but it could have been hidden from us.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks all for the wood removal. Much appreciated.


----------

